# اشباه الموصلات



## o-sam-a (9 أغسطس 2009)

أشباه الموصلات ​​تقسم المواد من حيث قدرتها على توصيل التيار الكهربائي إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 
1. الموصلات ( conductors )
2. العازلات ( insulators )
3. أشباه الموصلات ( semiconductors )

المواد الموصلة :
تلك المواد التي يمكن لالكترونات المدار الخارجي فيها أن تتحرر من ذراتها وتتحرك حركة عشوائية بين الذرات وإذا تعرضت لفرق جهد – أي الالكترونات – كونت تيارا كهربياَ.
من أمثلة المواد الموصلة كهربياَ : الفضة ، النحاس ، الالومنيوم وعموم المعادن .
المواد العازلة :
تلك المواد التي تشتد فيها قوة جذب النواة لالكترونات المدار الخارجي فلا تستطيع الإفلات من الذرة .
ومن أمثلة المواد العازلة للكهرباء : الورق ،الزجاج ،الميكا ، البلاستيك ، المطاط وغيرها .
المواد شبه الموصلة :
من المعروف أن الذرة هي أصغر جزء في العنصر ، وطبقاَ لنظرية (بوهر) التقليدية فان الذرة تحتوى على نواة مركزية محاطة بسحابة من الالكترونات سالبة الشحنة تدور في مدارات بيضاوية حول النواة .

بعض الخواص المهمة :
- تعتمد مقاومة المواد المختلفة على نقاوتها حيث : 
( أ ) المواد الموصـــلة - لا يؤثر وجود الشوائب في الفلزات على تركيز حاملات الشحنة المتحركة ولكنه يغير نشاطها كثيرا حيث تحدث الشوائب عيوبا في الشبكة البلورية تزيد من مقاومتها للتيار الكهربائي - إذا الشوائب في الفلزات تزيد المقاومة للتيار الكهربائي ​( ب) المواد العازلة - في المواد العازلة يكون لذرات الشوائب الكترونات ضعيفة الصلة بهذه الذرات حيث يمكن لهذه الالكترونات أن تنفصل بسهولة عن ذراتها وتصبح حرة - إذا الشوائب في المواد العازلة تقلل من مقاومتها بصورة عامة 
( ج ) أشباه الموصلات- تقل المقاومة بصورة كبيرة في أشباه الموصلات نتيجة إضافة الشوائب إليها ، وأكثر من ذلك يمكن باختيار الشوائب بطريقة خاصة تغيير مقاومة أشباه الموصلات في الاتجاه المطلوب ولذلك تستخدم أشباه الموصلات المشابه على نطاق واسع 
- تعتمد مقاومة المواد المختلفة على درجة حرارتها حيث : 
( أ ) المواد الموصلة - تزداد مقاومة الفلزات نتيجة رفع درجة حرارتها وتقل بالتبريد وتساوى الصفر في قابلية التوصيل العالي 
( ب ) المواد العازلة - تقل مقاومة المواد العازلة بالتسخين ولكنها على الرغم من ذلك تبقى كبيرة حيث يحتاج الإلكترون إلى طاقة كبيرة حتى ينفصل عن الذرة . لذا تنصهر معظم المواد العازلة الصلبة قبل أن تصبح موصلة 
( ج ) أشباه الموصلات : عند رفع درجة حرارة أشباه الموصلات تزداد كمية حاملات الشحنة المتحركة وتقل المقاومة بشكل كبير ولكنها لا تتصف بقابلية التوصيل العالي والعكس صحيح حيث تزداد المقاومة بخفض درجة الحرارة وتصبح قريبة من مقاومة المواد العازلة .


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الشماركة و فالك الجنة يا اسامة


----------



## يوهشام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على العلومات عن أشباه الموصلات لكن ما أعطيتنا أمثلة لمواد تصنف ضمن هده　الأشباه


----------



## مدحت مختار (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahim eldeeb (1 مايو 2010)

تسلم يامحترم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## samir hosny fahim (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدعباس79 (6 مايو 2010)

جزامك الله خيراااااااااا


----------

